# Middle-earth according to Mordor



## Big Don

Tuesday, Feb 15, 2011 15:30 ET    	*Middle-earth according to Mordor*

*A newly translated Russian novel retells Tolkien's "The Lord of the Rings" from the perspective of the bad guys     *

   	By Laura Miller Salon.com EXCERPT:
As bad lots go, you can't get much worse than the hordes of Mordor  from J.R.R. Tolkien's "The Lord of the Rings." Led by an utterly evil  disembodied entity who manifests himself as a gigantic, flaming,  pitiless eye, and composed of loathsome orcs (or goblins), trolls and  foreigners, Mordor's armies are ultimately defeated and wiped out by the  virtuous and noble elves, dwarfs, ents and human beings -- aka the  "free peoples" -- of Middle-earth. No one sheds a tear over Mordor's  downfall, although the hobbit Sam Gamgee does spare a moment to wonder  if a dead enemy soldier is truly evil or has simply been misguided or  coerced into serving the dark lord Sauron.
              Well, there's two sides to every story, or to quote a less banal  maxim, history is written by the winners. That's the philosophy behind  "The Last Ringbearer," a novel set during and after the end of the War  of the Ring (the climactic battle at the end of "The Lord of the Rings")  and told from the point of view of the losers. The novel was written by  Kirill Yeskov, a Russian paleontologist, and published to acclaim in  his homeland in 1999. Translations of the book have also appeared in  other European nations, but fear of the vigilant and litigious Tolkien  estate has heretofore prevented its publication in English.
              That changed late last year when one Yisroel Markov posted his English translation of "The Last Ringbearer" as a free download.  Less polished translations of brief passages from the book had been  posted earlier on other sites, but Markov's is the "official" version,  produced with the cooperation and approval of Yeskov himself. Although  the new translation's status as a potential infringement of the Tolkien  copyright remains ambiguous, it may be less vulnerable to legal action  since no one is seeking to profit from it.
              The novel still has some rough edges -- most notably, a confused  switching back and forth between past and present tense in the early  chapters -- and some readers may be put off by Yeskov's (classically  Russian) habit of dropping info-dumps of military and political history  into the narrative here and there. For the most part, though, "The Last  Ringbearer" is a well-written, energetic adventure yarn that offers an  intriguing gloss on what some critics have described as the overly  simplistic morality of Tolkien's masterpiece.
END EXCERPT
Great concept. I will have to check this out.


----------



## Blindside

I started reading it, pretty good so far, and it isn't a parody which would have made it dull reading.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Looks good so far.


----------



## Big Don

small confession, I posted this so I could find it later, I have 8 books after the one I am reading now, not counting the one that is en route.


----------



## Phenix_Rider

Intriguing.  I'll put it on my Kindle for my next trip.


----------



## harlan

AND I get to bone up on my Russian! Thanks! 



Big Don said:


> Tuesday, Feb 15, 2011 15:30 ET     *Middle-earth according to Mordor*
> 
> *A newly translated Russian novel retells Tolkien's "The Lord of the Rings" from the perspective of the bad guys *
> 
> By Laura Miller Salon.com EXCERPT:
> As bad lots go, you can't get much worse than the hordes of Mordor from J.R.R. Tolkien's "The Lord of the Rings." Led by an utterly evil disembodied entity who manifests himself as a gigantic, flaming, pitiless eye, and composed of loathsome orcs (or goblins), trolls and foreigners, Mordor's armies are ultimately defeated and wiped out by the virtuous and noble elves, dwarfs, ents and human beings -- aka the "free peoples" -- of Middle-earth. No one sheds a tear over Mordor's downfall, although the hobbit Sam Gamgee does spare a moment to wonder if a dead enemy soldier is truly evil or has simply been misguided or coerced into serving the dark lord Sauron.
> Well, there's two sides to every story, or to quote a less banal maxim, history is written by the winners. That's the philosophy behind "The Last Ringbearer," a novel set during and after the end of the War of the Ring (the climactic battle at the end of "The Lord of the Rings") and told from the point of view of the losers. The novel was written by Kirill Yeskov, a Russian paleontologist, and published to acclaim in his homeland in 1999. Translations of the book have also appeared in other European nations, but fear of the vigilant and litigious Tolkien estate has heretofore prevented its publication in English.
> That changed late last year when one Yisroel Markov posted his English translation of "The Last Ringbearer" as a free download. Less polished translations of brief passages from the book had been posted earlier on other sites, but Markov's is the "official" version, produced with the cooperation and approval of Yeskov himself. Although the new translation's status as a potential infringement of the Tolkien copyright remains ambiguous, it may be less vulnerable to legal action since no one is seeking to profit from it.
> The novel still has some rough edges -- most notably, a confused switching back and forth between past and present tense in the early chapters -- and some readers may be put off by Yeskov's (classically Russian) habit of dropping info-dumps of military and political history into the narrative here and there. For the most part, though, "The Last Ringbearer" is a well-written, energetic adventure yarn that offers an intriguing gloss on what some critics have described as the overly simplistic morality of Tolkien's masterpiece.
> END EXCERPT
> Great concept. I will have to check this out.


----------

